# 明天我在来一次吧



## darkmatter

Hello! I found another phrase in a book which translates "明天我再来一次吧" as "I'll come back again tomorrow." My question is why is 一次 'one time/once' in that sentence at all? Also, can one say 明天我再来吧 to mean the same thing (I'll come back again tomorrow)? Thank you in advance!


----------



## SuperXW

明天我再来吧 is totally ok. 
Somehow, sometimes people say "我今天来过一次。我明天再来一次吧。""I came 'once' today. I'll come back 'one more time' tomorrow." 
I think the psychological reason is like: "Hey, I'm counting the times. Please don't let me come back too many times..."


----------



## darkmatter

Ahh, I see now. Thank you!


----------



## xiaolijie

Another way of looking at 一次 in the sentence "明天我再来一次吧": it's used just because it sounds nicer, fuller (ie. out of habit). The speaker could have equally said "明天我再来吧" without altering the meaning at all. 
This is what happens all the time in natural language, just as the OP wrote in post #1: "_I'll come back again tomorrow_". The word "again" here is not needed but it's nevertherless used, out of habit.


----------



## 文星辰simon

If I translate this sentence, i won`t add the 一次.
It`s so odd. 
If the the original sentence wants to underline the meaning of 一次，the `once `should not be omitted.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

I would say there is slightly difference between "明天我再来一次吧" and "明天我再来吧".
If I came today and I want to come "one more time" tomorrow, I would use "明天我*再来*一次吧". In spoken lauguage, we sometimes omit 一次 but stress "再来".
If I, for some reasons, didn't come as I had planned, and I want to come tomorrow, I would use "*明天*我再来吧". In spoken language, we stress "明天".


----------



## BODYholic

Lucia_zwl said:


> If I, for some reasons, didn't come as I had planned, and I want to come tomorrow, I would use "*明天*我再来吧". In spoken language, we stress "明天".



Did you happen to confuse between 再 and 才?

Given the same scenario, I would rather say, mostly likely over the phone, "(今天就算了，)*明天*我才来吧".
Note: The 来 can be a tad tricky for new learners to understand. And perhaps, also for some non-native speakers too.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

BODYholic said:


> Did you happen to confuse between 再 and 才?
> 
> Given the same scenario, I would rather say, mostly likely over the phone, "(今天就算了，)*明天*我才来吧".
> Note: The 来 can be a tad tricky for new learners to understand. And perhaps, also for some non-native speakers too.


 no, never, at least in Mandarin~ “(今天就算了，)*明天*我才来吧” doesn't make sense to me at all.

才 is sort of like "just, only" in English, I think.
e.g. 我昨天才到北京。 I just arrived in BJ yesterday.
or 今天的航班取消了，明天我才能到北京。The flight was cancelled today. I can only arrive in BJ tomorrow.
(in these two examples you can replace 到 with 来)


----------



## SuperXW

BODYholic said:


> Did you happen to confuse between 再 and 才?
> 
> Given the same scenario, I would rather say, mostly likely over the phone, "(今天就算了，)*明天*我才来吧".
> Note: The 来 can be a tad tricky for new learners to understand. And perhaps, also for some non-native speakers too.


BODYholic,
In standard Chinese, there are 再 and 才. 再 is usually for things in the future, and 才 for things already happened. e.g. 昨天我才来。明天我再来。
In Cantonese, there's only one adverb for these two conditions: 先. i.e. 琴日我先到。听日我先到。
That's why the truth is, Hong Kongers often confuse 才 and 再 when writing or speaking standard Chinese. Probably the habit has its influence on your region too.


----------



## BODYholic

@Lucia_zwl, @SuperXW

The adverb 才 in "(今天就算了，)*明天*我才来吧" doesn't carry the meaning of "just" for sure. I would say it resembles the function of "only". You may interpret the sentence as such. _I can't make it today. I can only be there tomorrow_.

My concern is when one writes 明天我再来吧, does it imply that 我曾/已经来过? Because my understanding of 明天我再来吧 is (I came and) I will come *again *tomorrow. But this contradicts post #6.

Another example, "再说吧". It has two implications.
1. We will discuss the issue next time. (Future)
2. But it also implies that the matter was brought out at least once. 
In the same light, if the case has never ever been mentioned, can we still say 再说吧? My take is, no!

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## xiaolijie

BODYholic said:


> Another example, "再说吧". It has two implications.
> 1. We will discuss the issue next time. (Future)
> 2. But it also implies that the matter was brought out at least once.
> In the same light, if the case has never ever been mentioned, can we still say 再说吧? *My take is, no!*


The answer should be "Yes":
坐下，坐下！有事坐下再说！


----------



## BODYholic

xiaolijie said:


> The answer should be "Yes":
> 坐下，坐下！有事坐下再说！



Err ... I'm afraid it is still a "No" if you look at the bigger picture. The likely reason for saying "坐下，坐下！.." is to pacify someone who had created a scene (by *saying* something unpleasant, for example) earlier. The "再说" merely suggests that the speaker should recompose himself/herself before making his/her statement *again*.

More examples:
Singapore: 我现在不买，待会儿才买。
China/HK: 我现在不买，待会儿再买。 (Is this how you say it?)

Singapore: 我八点没起床，一直睡到十点才醒来。
China/HK: 我八点没起床，一直睡到十点再醒来。(Is this how you say it?)

Your comments. 

Allow me to reiterate that my primary concern is still on post #6 which I am very certain many speakers in my region are likely to find it hard to comprehend.


> If I, for some reasons, didn't come as I had planned, and I want to come tomorrow, I would use "*明天*我再来吧". In spoken language, we stress "明天".


----------



## viajero_canjeado

「才」肯定也能指未來的事啊！
「我是明天才有空」，難道可以把才換成再呢？


----------



## Lucia_zwl

BODYholic said:


> More examples:
> Singapore: 我现在不买，待会儿才买。
> China/HK: 我现在不买，待会儿再买。 (Is this how you say it?)in Mandarin, yes.
> 
> Singapore: 我八点没起床，一直睡到十点才醒来。 in Mandarin we say the same.
> China/HK: 我八点没起床，一直睡到十点再醒来。(Is this how you say it?)in Mandarin, no.
> 
> Your comments.
> 
> Allow me to reiterate that my primary concern is still on post #6 which I am very certain many speakers in my region are likely to find it hard to comprehend.


Well, if you say"(今天就算了，)明天我才来吧", I am *also *very certain many speakers in my region are likely to find it hard to comprehend
I know little Cantonese, so I'm afraid I couldn't help you to distinguish the usage of 再and 才in Mandarin and Cantonese. Maybe SuperXW's explanation is helpful on this

In Mandarin, 再*can *mean "again", but it* doesn't alway/only *mean "again".


> If I, for some reasons, didn't come as I had planned, and I want to come tomorrow, I would use "明天我再来吧". In spoken language, we stress "明天".


here 再 means "later in the future", but I don't think we need to translate it, "(I can't make it today), I'll come tomorrow."


> 坐下，坐下！有事坐下再说！


here 再 means "then" instead of "again", "let's sit down (and keep calm) and then discuss"


----------



## SuperXW

BODYholic said:


> @Lucia_zwl, @SuperXW
> 
> The adverb 才 in "(今天就算了，)*明天*我才来吧" doesn't carry the meaning of "just" for sure. I would say it resembles the function of "only". You may interpret the sentence as such. _I can't make it today. I can only be there tomorrow_.
> 
> My concern is when one writes 明天我再来吧, does it imply that 我曾/已经来过? Because my understanding of 明天我再来吧 is (I came and) I will come *again *tomorrow. But this contradicts post #6.
> 
> Another example, "再说吧". It has two implications.
> 1. We will discuss the issue next time. (Future)
> 2. But it also implies that the matter was brought out at least once.
> In the same light, if the case has never ever been mentioned, can we still say 再说吧? My take is, no!
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


在大陆，"明天我再来吧", 多数指之前已经来过了，再表示again；也可能是之前没来过，再表示only。
"今天找你，没找到，明天我再来吧。""今天没空，明天我再来吧。"都可以。
但极少有人说"明天我才来吧。"




viajero_canjeado said:


> 「才」肯定也能指未來的事啊！
> 「我是明天才有空」，難道可以把才換成再呢？


很奇怪，这句话在大陆也不说成「我是明天再有空」。
我在想，是不是「将来发生」「被动的，不情愿的事情」才会用「才」……
我也搞不清楚……只能一句一句学吧……


----------



## BODYholic

Lucia_zwl said:


> In Mandarin, 再*can *mean "again", but it* doesn't alway/only *mean "again".
> 
> here 再 means "later in the future", but I don't think we need to translate it, "(I can't make it today), I'll come tomorrow."



Of course, it doesn't always mean "again". In fact, nobody in this  forum has ever claimed that.  If you ever need a comprehensive list of  再's definitions, you may find it here and here.  I'm afraid there is no entry that says "later in the future" or even  something close to it. Then again, those may not be the authoritative  references in China.



SuperXW said:


> *在大陆*，"明天我再来吧", 多数指之前已经来过了，*再表示again；也可能是之前没来过，再表示only*。
> "今天找你，没找到，明天我再来吧。""今天没空，明天我再来吧。"都可以。
> 但极少有人说"明天我才来吧。"


这就难怪了。在我们这里，应该没什么人会把“再”当only来用。
如楼上的例子，"我现在不买，待会儿再买。" 就有点丈二金刚了。因为之前没买，何来的再买！？
但是，单单"待会儿再买",我们还是能理解也常在用。不过，意思就不一样了。



SuperXW said:


> 很奇怪，这句话在大陆也不说成「我是明天再有空」。
> 我在想，是不是「将来发生」「被动的，不情愿的事情」才会用「才」……
> 我也搞不清楚……只能一句一句学吧……


新加坡也雷同。不说「明天再有空」。

综合以上的种种，所得的结论是"再"的应用是有区域性的不同的。


----------



## Youngfun

大家开始讨论“再”和“才”的区别时，就跑题啦。楼主的原文 “I'll come back again tomorrow”不存在这问题，更何况他的疑问是关于“一次”而不是关于“再”。

个人觉得，“再”强调的是自己选择重复做一件事，或者晚点做一件事。
而“才”强调的是某种约束，需要满足一些条件后，或者到了某个时间后，*才*可以做的/发生的事。

比如今天没有空，一定要等到明天才有空。要先满足时间的条件。

不过觉得BODYHolic 写的句子里混淆“再”和“才” _look so strange sia_. 
这让我想起，我们温州方言不分“就”和“又”。有一次我弟弟写了这么一个句子：“*我拿了雨伞又出去了。”

楼主的意大利语签名是一个很好的例子，那句话应该用“才”。
"Siamo angeli con un'ala sola, solo restando abbracciati possiamo volare."
我们是只有一只翅膀的天使，只要抱在一起*才*可以飞翔。（字面翻译）


----------



## BODYholic

Youngfun said:


> 不过觉得BODYHolic 写的句子里混淆“再”和“才” _look so strange sia_.



我觉得是楼上几位给搞乱了呗！？

纳闷的是，大家都对“明天才有空”没有异议。却对"明天才来吧"有歧见。

怎么说。

困惑。

还是困惑。

(sia 用得相当贴切。)


----------



## xiaolijie

BODYholic said:


> 纳闷的是，大家都对“明天才有空”没有异议。却对"明天才来吧"有歧见。
> 
> 怎么说。
> 
> 困惑。


Your problem would be easily solved if you'd take a moment to think about the difference between 才 and 再 (and because of the differerence, only 再 is acceptable in the sentence: "(今天就算了，)明天我 [__] 来吧").

If you're then still stuck, I'd help but I'd rather you did some thinking first


----------



## Youngfun

今天就算了，明天我再来吧。

今天不能，明天才可以来。


----------



## BODYholic

Youngfun said:


> 大家开始讨论“再”和“才”的区别时，就跑题啦。


You were right. If I have the time to spare over this weekend, I might probably start a new thread tailored to this subject. It is rather interesting to see and, hopefully, understand how speakers from different regions employs these words. 



Youngfun said:


> 今天就算了，明天我再来吧。
> 
> 今天不能，明天才可以来。



今日只寥寥数字，来日再畅所欲言吧。
未有参与的看官们，下次才来露两手也不迟。


----------



## xfsgme

来来来，我来帮你们搬运~~~
对外汉语, 再与才
先看几个例句：

（1）他每天回到家洗了澡再吃饭。

（2）他每天回到家洗了澡才吃饭。

（3）你先告诉我，我再告诉你。
（4）你先告诉我，我才告诉你。



在上面的句子中“再”和“才”有什么不同？



分析：“再”和“才”都可用于前后的两个动作之间，可是它们的意思不同。

“再”表示的是动作的先后顺序，是说一个动作在另一个动作的后面发生，它只能用在经常的或还没做的事。而“才”表示的是前一个动作的发生是后一个动作发生的条件，它没有时间限制。即：

做了a再做bà先做a，然后做b

做了a才做bà如果做a，那么做b；如果没做a，就不做b

如例（1）是说“他”回到家以后先洗澡，后吃饭；例（2）是说“他”如果没洗澡，就不吃饭，一定要等洗完澡以后吃饭。例（3）的意思是你先说，我后说；例（4）是说如果你不告诉我，那我也不告诉你。


----------

